# جديد الاجهزة المساحية



## د جمعة داود (16 يونيو 2009)

إجابة علي تساؤل الأخ tetrabak في صفحة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86667-12.html

_________________________________________________ 

جديد الأجهزة المساحية

فكرة سريعة و بسيطة عن أحدث التطورات في عالم إنتاج الأجهزة المساحية:

1- جهاز جي بي إس + توال استاشن:

يجمع كلا من الجي بي إس و التوتال استاشن في جهاز واحد. وهو مفيد جدا في عدد من التطبيقات المساحية ، فكمثال: في منطقة مفتوحة يتم استخدام جهاز الجي بي إس للرفع المساحي ثم إذا قابلتنا منطقة لا يمكن العمل داخلها بالجي بي إس (مثل منطقة أشجار أو مباني كثيفة أو نفق .... الخ) يتم التحول إلي جهاز التوتال استاشن لاستكمال الرفع المساحي بنفس الجهاز. تطبيق آخر: في منطقة لا يوجد بها ثوابت أرضية مساحية لبدء العمل منها: نستخدم الجي بي إس لإنشاء نقطة (أو أكثر) ثوابت جديدة و حساب إحداثياتها ثم نبدأ العمل بالتوتال استاشن للرفع المساحي.

مثال لهذا النوع من الأجهزة: جهاز ليكا المحطة الذكية Smart Station وموجود تفصيليا في الرابط:
http://www.leica-geosystems.com/corporate/en/Leica-System-1200-Leica-SmartStation_8276.htm

2- التوتال استاشن المتحركة:

نوعية ليست جديدة من أجهزة التوتال استاشن ، لكن الجديد هو تطوير موديلات جديدة من هذا النوع بمواصفات و إمكانيات تقنية عالية. تعتمد الفكرة الأساسية لهذا النوع من التوتال استاشن أن الجهاز يتحرك (يدور) حول نفسه 360 درجة ويبحث عن موقع العاكس حتي يجده. وتتم كل أعمال المساحة باستخدام وحجة تحكم controller ملحقة بالعاكس (تتصل لاسلكيا مع الجهاز الأصلي) بحيث أن من يمسك العاكس هو الذي يتحكم في اختيار النقاط المطلوب رصدها و تخزينها في الجهاز. هذه النوعية من الأجهزة قلبت الفكر العملي المساحي رأسا علي عقب ! حيث كنا في الماضي نعتمد علي أن من يعمل علي التوتال استاشن هو المهندس أو المساح بينما من يمسك العاكس هو العامل العادي ، وتتم كل عمليات التحكم من التوتال استاشن نفسها مع وجود اتصال لاسلكي بين المهندس و العامل لكي يتم توجيه العامل للتحرك في الموقع والوصول للنقاط المطلوب رصدها أو المطلوب توقيعها stake out. الآن ومع هذه النوعية من الأجهزة لن يكون هناك أي شخص يقف بجوار التوتال استاشن (إلا لحمايته فقط) وكل العمل المساحي سيتم من العاكس+وحدة التحكم معه ، مما سيجعل العمل أسرع وأكثر كفاءة.

من أمثلة هذه النوعية: جهازR8 من شركة ترمبل ، وللاطلاع علي مواصفاته أنظر:
http://www.trimble.com/trimbles8.shtml

3- التوتال استاشن بدون عاكس:

أيضا هذه النوعية من التوتال استاشن ليست جديدة ، لكن الجديد هو ظهور موديلات جديدة بمواصفات و إمكانيات تقنية عالية. هذه الأجهزة يمكنها رصد نقاط صعب احتلالها بالعاكس مثل قمة مبني أو برج كهرباء. عندما ظهرت هذه النوعية من التوتال استاشن منذ سنوات كان أكبر مسافة يمكن رصدها بدون عاكس لا تتجاوز 200-300 متر ، الآن ظهرت أجهزة تستطيع العمل بدون عاكس حتي 2000 متر.

من أمثلة هذه النوعية جهاز 7500GPT من شركة Topcon ، المشروح تفصيلا في:
http://www.topconpositioning.com/products/optical/total-stations/windows-ce/gpt-7500.html

وأيضا موجود مواصفاته باللغة العربية في منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f12/topic-t378.htm

4- الأجهزة الجيوديسية الثلاثية:

هي مستقبلات للأقمار الصناعية وتحديد المواقع ، لكنها تعمل علي 3 نظم أقمار صناعية هي: النظام الأمريكي GPS والنظام الروسي Glonass والنظام الأوروبي Galileo. كما هو معروف توجد أجهزة تحديد المواقع باستخدام الجي بي إس فقط ، كما توجد أجهزة أخري تسمح باستقبال الإشارات الصناعية من كلا من الجي بي إس والجلوناس الروسي. ومع قرب البدء بتقنية جاليليو الأوروبية لتحديد المواقع فقد بدأ ظهور الأجهزة الثلاثية. وبالطبع فأنه من المتوقع أن تتميز هذه الأجهزة بمواصفات أعلي من حيث الدقة وتقليل الوقت اللازم للعمل الحقلي حيث أن استقبال الإشارات سيكون من أي من النظم الثلاثة وليس فقط من نظام الجي بي إس.

من أمثلة هذه النوعية من الأجهزة موديل G3 من شركة Topcon في الرابط:
http://www.topconeurope.com/index.asp?pageid=d17ae3eea5eb4d3c9ca3ce7b16d32406

5- أجهزة المسح بالليزر:

نوعية جديدة من الأجهزة المساحية التي تعتمد علي استخدام أشعة الليزر للرفع المساحي ثلاثي الأبعاد وإنشاء صورة ثلاثية الأبعاد للموقع ، ومنها يمكن الحصول علي إحداثيات (س ، ص ، المنسوب) لأي نقطة وإنشاء نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد للموقع مما يمكن منه استنباط كمية الحفر أو الردم اللازمة لمشروع معين. كما تستخدم هذه الأجهزة في مساحة المواقع الأثرية عند نقل معبد أثري من مكانه وإعادة تكوينه – طبق الأصل – في موقع آخر. وأيضا من تطبيقات هذه الأجهزة الرفع الرأسي أي رفع واجهة مبني بالتفصيل لإنشاء مسقط رأسي – وليس مسقط أفقي كما هو الحال في المساحة العادية- له.

من أمثلة هذه النوعية من الأجهزة:
موديل scan Station 2 من شركة Lieca في:
http://leica.loyola.com/products/hds.html
وأيضا موديل GLS1000 من شركة Topcon في:
http://www.topconeurope.com/index.asp?pageid=d7856e4b9ae8409fbf56e1bfd6eebe76

6- أجهزة الجي بي أحادية التردد:

من المعروف أن أجهزة الجي بي إس (الهندسية وليس الملاحية أو المحمولة يدويا) تعتمد علي استقبال ترددين من أقمار الجي بي إس وهما المعروفين باسم تردد L1 وتردد L2. ومنذ العمل بتقنية الجي بي إس – منذ 1985 م تقريبا – كانت هذه الفكرة مسيطرة علي أذهان الشركات و المستخدمين أيضا وهي أن استقبال كلا الترددين هو الوسيلة الوحيدة للوصول إلي دقة هندسية في المواقع أو الإحداثيات المرصودة. لكن منذ سنوات بدأ يظهر اتجاه جديد: برصد التردد الأول فقط L1 من أقمار الجي بي إس يمكن الوصول لدقة مقبولة دون الحاجة لاستقبال التردد الثاني ، وكان الهدف من وراء هذه الفكرة هو تخفيض سعر الجهاز عن طريق تقليل عدد القنوات data channels المطلوبة داخل الجهاز. ومن هنا ظهرا نوعية أجهزة الجي بي إس أحادية التردد – أي L1 فقط – وهي أرخص سعرا من الأجهزة ثنائية التردد وتعطي دقة سنتيمترات (دقة مقبولة للتطبيقات المساحية التي لا تحتاج الوصول إلي دقة 1 سنتيمتر أو أقل).

من أمثلة هذه النوعية من الأجهزة:
موديل 5700 L1 من شركة Trimble في:
http://www.trimble.com/5700l1.shtml
وأيضا موديل SR20 من شركة Lieca في:
http://www.leica-geosystems.com/corporate/en/GNSSGPS-Surveying-Systems-Leica-SR20-GPS-Receiver_4710.htm


هذا والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## أبوالمعتز (16 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك دكتورنا الفاضل على كل جديد أطلعتنا عليه
كان عندي سؤال لوسمحت لي وهو هل نستطيع بواسطه جهاز Smart Station أن نبني نقط مرجعيه، وما مدى دقة هذا الجهاز.


----------



## السندباد المساحي (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا صقر مصر ومكة وربنا يجعلة خلف لك في ولدك ومالك


----------



## أحمد الهجر (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخوي الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوهشوم (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور دكتورنا العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 يونيو 2009)

أبوالمعتز قال:


> بارك الله فيك دكتورنا الفاضل على كل جديد أطلعتنا عليه
> كان عندي سؤال لوسمحت لي وهو هل نستطيع بواسطه جهاز Smart Station أن نبني نقط مرجعيه، وما مدى دقة هذا الجهاز.


 
طريقة استخدام أي جهاز GPS (وليس فقط جهاز Smart Station) لانشاء نقطة ثوابت أو نقطة مرجعية ليست طريقة جديدة وهي مطبقة في معظم أجهزة GPS الهندسية ، وتعتمد علي رصد النقطة لمدة لا تقل عن 30 دقيقية في الوضع الثابت Static وحساب "أفضل" احداثيات لها في الموقع ثم الاعتماد عليها لباقي أعمال الرفع. لكن دقة هذه الطريقة - بصفة عامة - تكون واحد متر أو أقل! لذلك لا نلجأ لهذه الطريقة الا في حالات معينة كأن أكون مثلا في منطقة صحراوية ولا تتوافر نقاط مرجعية قريبة يمكن الاعتماد عليها.

والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## محمدين علي (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم د / جمعه داود
كم كنت أتمنى أن أكون فى جده لكى يتسنى لى الحديث مع حضرتك وليتم التواصل بيننا لكى انهل من هذا النبع العلمى الفياض
ولكن للأسف وجودى فى الرياض يحيل دون ذلك
ولكنى متابع جيد لكل ما تضعه يا دكتور على المنتديات وأستفيد منه ولكن وقتى يحيد مشاركاتى على المنتدى الا فى أضيق الحدود وفيما يخص أجهزة ترمبل ونيكون
على العموم كما تعرف يا دكتور جمعه وكل المشاركين فى المنتدى بأنى أعمل فى توكيل ترمبل ونيكون ولذلك كل مشاركاتى تكون فيما يخص هذه الأجهزه ليس لأنى أعمل مع وكالتها ولكن لمعرفتى الجيده بها وبمواصفاتها وأمكانيتها 
وكم حببت ان أضيف هذه المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع لكى تعم الفائده على الجميع لمعرفة اخر تحديث للمنتجات وسأسردهم بالترتيب كما تم سردهم من خلال حضرتك
بالنسبه 

1- جهاز جي بي إس + توال استاشن:

شركة ترمبل لديها هذا النظام وهو يدعى لدينا Trimble Integrated Surveying
هذا النظام له نفس مواصفات نظام ليكا وله أيضا بعض المميزات عنه ولكنى لن اسردها الأن وأتركها للباحثين
ولمزيد من المعلومات عن هذا النظام أرجوا تصفح العنوان التالى

http://www.trimble.com/srv_integrated.shtml

ويوجد فيديوا تفصيلى عن هذه العمليه ولكنه جزء من محاضره عن هذا النظام فأرجوا من من ستصفح هذا العنوان الأنتظار الى نصف المحاضره وسيعرض الفيديوا وهذا هو عنوان الفيديوا
http://www.trimble.com/webinar_integrated_surveying_2007.shtml

ولكن للحقيقه هذا النظام لا يتم تسويقه بالشكل الجيد وهذا للاسباب التاليه
1-	غلو ثمن النظام حيث يتكون من gps وجهاز توتال أستيشن
2-	كثرة الحقائب المصاحبه للنظام حيث يتم حمل جهازين
3-	فى حالة حدوث صدمات أو وقوع الجهاز سنخسر الجهازين معا
4-	الأجهزه الحديثه من ال gps تدعم العمل بجانب المبانى بشكل جيد 
5-	المواقع التى يصعب أحتلالها بجهاز ال gps ولذلك نحتاج الليزر بعد ذلك يمكننا تثبيت نقطتين تحكم بال gps وأستخدام أى جهاز توتال أستيشن رخيص وليس الجهاز المصاحب للنظام
الفائده الوحيده لتقليل التكلفه هو وجود شبكة ترسل تصحيحات لل gps وبذلك نحتاج روفر فقط بدلا ممن gps متكامل

2-	التوتال استاشن المتحركة:

توجد لدينا 4 أنواع منها

5600
http://www.trimble.com/con_5605rts.shtml
S6
http://www.trimble.com/trimbleS6.shtml
S8
http://www.trimble.com/trimbleS8.shtml
VX
http://www.trimble.com/trimblevx.shtml



وأليك تعريف مختصر لكل منهم

5600
جهاز مزود بموتور ولذلك يتحرك أتوماتيكيا ويمكن تحديثه ليتابع العاكس وترقيته مره اخرى لكى نتحكم فيه من بعد ولكن الأختلاف بينه وبين الأجهزه الأحدث التى ستأتى بعد ذلك أنه بتروس مثله مثل أى توتال أستيشن عادى كما فى الشركات الأخرى اما البرامج والمواصفات فيعتبر من أقوى الأجهزه شاشه ملونه - ويندوز موبايل – خلفيه أتوكاد فعاله أى يمكن عمل توقيع مباشر منها – جميع برامج الكوجو – بلوتوث – مجموعة أوفيس – أله حاسبه متخصصه .......الخ
بالطبع الجهاز يقيس بدون عاكس لمسافة 200 م

S6

له نفس خواص الجهاز السابق ويزيد عليه
الجهاز مزود بماتور مغناطيسى وليست تروس ولذلك الجهاز يتحرك بسرعه كبيره وبدون صوت وبذلك تخلصنا من عيوب تأكل التروس فى السابق
توجد بالجهاز خاصية تسمى المسح السطح وهى تمكنى من رفع نقاط سطح معين رأسى أو أفقى بدون تدخل من المستخدم مع التحكم فى المسافات الأفقيه والرئسيه للنقاط لعمل شبكة نقاط تمثل هذا السطح ويتم أستخدام الليزر فى هذه الحاله
يوجد بالجهاز خاصية تدعى SURE POINT وهى تجعل الجهاز يرجع لمكان توجيهه بعد أن يهتز لأى سبب بدون تدخل من المستخدم للجهاز
يمكن نقل وحدة التحكم المرتبطه بالجهاز وتثبيتها على حامل العاكس ومن خلال راديو داخلى 2.4 MHZ يمكن للشخص الحامل للعاكس التحكم فى الجهاز تماما وهو بعيد عنه مع أستخدام خاصية تتبع العاكس بالطبع وبذلك يمكن لشخص واحد أتمام عملية الرفع للنقاط
الجهاز يقيس بدون عاكس لمسافة 400 م

S8

له نفس الخواص السابقه جميعها بالأضافه أنه مخصص لما يسمى monitoring أى متابعة مجموعه من العواكس فى نفس الوقت وتقديم تقرير كامل عن تحرك هذه العواكس فى هيئة رسم بيانى وهذ الجهاز او هذا التطبيق يفيد فى التنبؤ بأنهيار الأنفاق وجوانب الحفر وهبوط المنشأت ومراقبة أى حركه لأى منشأ على مدار الساعه ويستخدم معه برنامج Trimble® 4D Control™ لتحليل البيانات وتقديم التقارير ولمزيد من المعلومات حول البرنامج يرجى الدخول الى الموقع التالى
http://www.trimble.com/trimble4dcontrol.shtml

VX

له نفس الخواص السابقه بدون عملية monitoring فالجهاز دقته 1 ثانيه ويأتى بخاصية التحكم عن بعد ومتابعة العاكس بالأضافه الى خاصية الفيديوا والتصوير والمسح السطحى السريع حيث تصل سرعته فى المسح السطحى الى 15 نقطه فى الثانيه والمنتج النهائى يكون مجسم ثلاثى الأبعاد بنفس شكل المجسم الطبيعى أى يتم تركيب الصور على المجسم كما فى مبانى google الثلاثية الأبعاد وهذا جزء من عمل الجهاز ويأتى معه برنامج مكتبى يسمى 
Trimble Realworks Survey Software
ولمزيد من المعلومات عنه يرجى تصفح
http://www.trimble.com/realworks.shtml
الجهاز يصور فيديوا 
ويأخذ لقطه لكل قياس وتظهر الشعارات على الصوره وأيضا منسوب النقطه المقاسه وأسمها وبذلك يتم توثيق العمل الحقلى
وغيرها الكثير من المميزات

3-	التوتال استاشن بدون عاكس:

كل الأجهزه السابقه تعمل بدون عاكس
ولكن هناك ملحوظه واحده على المدى 2000 م
يجب أن يعرف العميل قطر شعاع الليزر سيكون كام عند هذه المسافه والكل يعلم أن الجواب على هذا السؤال يمنع تماما أستخام هذه النوعيه فى العمل المساحى الدقيق

4-	الأجهزة الجيوديسية الثلاثية:

لدى ترمبل أكثر من 10 موديلات من GPS المستخدمه فى أعمال المساحه فقط ولكن 
وسأرشح هذا الجهاز الذى ليس له منافس على الأطلاق وهو trimble R8GNSS MODEL 3
وهذا الرابط للجهاز 
http://www.trimble.com/trimbler8gnss.shtml

المواصفات الفنيه لجهاز GPS Trimble R8GNSS
1-	يرسل رسائل CMRX والتى تجعل حل ال RTK FIX فى حالة أنقطاع أشارة الراديو ولمدة لا تزيد عن 10 دقائق حتى يتثنى تغير بطارية الراديو او أصلاح العطل
2-	ثنائى التردد L1/L2 
3-	مزود براديوا خارجى يصل مداه لأكثر من 13 كم بمنتهى الكفاءه .
4-	الجهاز يعمل فى أسواء الظروف الجويه ودرجة الحراره التى يتحملها –40 °C to +65 °C
5-	يوجد بالجهاز 220 قناة للأستقبال . 
– – GPS: L1C/A, L1C, L1E, L2C, L2E, L5
– GLONASS: L1C/A, L1P, L2C/A (GLONASS M only), L2P
– SBAS: L1C/A, L5
– Galileo GIOVE-A and GIOVE-B​
6-	يتميز الجهاز بخفة الوزن 1.35 KG للرسيفر والأنتينا والراديوا الداخلى والبطاريه الداخليه 
7-	يعمل الجهاز بدون أسلاك تماما بأستخدام خاصية البلوتوث بين كامل وحداته
8-	مزود بأحدث محرك متطور للأستخدام بطريقة الرصد السريع RTK.
9-	الأنتينا المزود بها الجهاز ذات تصميم متطور لأستقبال الموجات بأقل تشتت ممكن ومصممه بحيث تقلل الأخطاء فى الرصد نتيجة عملية MULTIPATH .
10-	يستقبل التصحيحات أثناء العمل بالـ RTK على راديوا UHF او شرائح GSM و GPRS
11-	مقاوم للصدمات حتى أرتفاع 2 
12-	معزول ضد الأتربه والماء IPX7
13-	كل مستقبل معه بطاريتان داخليتان تدعمه للعمل 14 ساعه متواصله مع وجود بطاريه أخرى خارجيه تستخدم لمدة 14 ساعه بمفردها وال 4 بطاريات الأخريات يمكن أستخدامهم مع الروفر
14-	مزود بذاكره داخليه 57 ميجا بايت تدعم العمل لمدة 41 يوم متواصله بالنسبه للرصد الثابت أما بالنسبه للرصد المتحرك فالذاكره المستخدمه 512 م ب تمكنك من العمل حوالى 12000 ساعه
15-	أستقبال شبكة الأقمار الروسيه جلوناس والأوربيه جاليليو والأمريكيه نافا ستار.
16-	مزود بتكنولوجيا GNSS
17-	الجهاز مصمم لأستقبال الموجات المدنيه L2C.
18-	الجهاز مصمم لأستقبال موجات L5 .
19-	مزوده بخواص صوتيه لأى رساله تظهر على شاشة الجهاز
20-	الجهاز يستقبل شبكات WAAS and EGNOS

الدقه
21-	دقة الجهاز فى الرصد الثابت ±5 mm +0.5 ppm RMS أفقيا و ±5 mm +1ppm RMS رأسيا
22-	دقة الجهاز فى الرصد المتحرك ±10 mm +1 ppm RMS أفقيا و ±20 mm +1ppm RMS رأسيا
23-	القاعده مزوده براديو داخلى 450 GHZ يتيح العمل لمسافة 5 كيلومتر و تفعيله أختيارى لوجود راديوا خارجى مع الجهاز
24-	يتم قياس النقطه بطريقة RTK فى 5 ثانيه فقط
25-	يقيس خطوط حتى 30 كيلومتر بمنتهى الدقه
26-	وقت الرصد لنقط الشبكات فى الخطوط القصيره يأخذ 8 دقائق كحد أدنى

الوحده المتحكمه بالجهاز والتى تسمى TSC2 والبرنامج الحقلى يتميزوا بالأتى :
1-	بها وحدة بلوتوث داخلية
2-	شاشه ملونه حساسه للمس
3-	مزوده بذاكره داخليه 512 ميجا بايت تكفى للعمل لمدة 12000 ساعه
4-	تعمل على نظام ويندوز موبيل 5
5-	مزوده بمجموعة الأوفيس والأنترنت أكسبلورر
6-	مزوده ببروسيسور داخلى 520 ميجا هرتز
7-	لها مخارج USB لنقل البيانات منها واليها بمنتهى السهوله
8-	تظهر خريطه على الشاشه ويمكن أستخدام صوره كخلفيه
9-	مزوده بخواص صوتيه لأى رساله تظهر على شاشة الجهاز
10-	البرنامج المستخدم بالموقع يحتوى على برامج لحساب المسافه بين نقطتين وحساب المسافات الرأسيه والأفقيه بين أى نقطتين وحساب المسافات المائله وحساب المساحات المقفله وعمل أوفسيت للخطوط وأيضا تقسيمها وتوقيعها بمنتهى السهوله والأقواس أيضا 
11-	البرنامج الحقلى يمكنه أستعراض ملف من الأتوكاد كخلفيه على شاشة الجهاز ويمكن عمل توقيع منها للنقاط بمنتهى السهوله وأيضا يظهر الخطوط ويتعامل مع الطبقات بصوره سلسه وبالألوان
12-	البرنامج الحقلى يحتوى على جزء خاص بالطرق
13-	يمكن عمل توقيع للنقاط من الخريطه مباشرة بدون الدخول على قوائم فى البرنامج
14-	البرنامج يتيح الرفع الطبوغرافى المتكرر والمرتبط بمسافة ثابتة او فتره زمنيه معينه أو الأثنان معا ويمكن عمل أوفسيت أثناء التوقيع المتكرر
15-	نفس البرنامج الحقلى والمكتبى يستخدم بكامل أمكانياته مع الجى بى أس و التوتال أستيشن ترمبل
16-	البرنامج به جميع أنواع الأحداثيات المختلفه وبه أمكانية خلق نظام أحداثى جديد خاص بى
17-	يمكن جعل الجى بى أس يعمل على أى نظام أحداثى حتى ولو كان محلى أو مفترض بمنتهى الدقه أى يمكنه العمل على نقاط مفروضه بأى أحداثيات أو نقاط من TOTALSTATION

مواصفات البرنامج المكتبى (TGO)
1-	البرنامج المكتبى (TGO) والذى يقوم بمعالجة البيانات التى تم تجميعها بواسطة الـ GPS غير محمى بدونجل مما يجعمل امكانيه تنصيبه على اكثر من جهاز كمبيوتر بسهوله ويسر .
2-	يقوم البرنامج المكتبى بعمليات تحويل للاحداثيات بشكل سريع وبدقه عاليه مما يمكن من استخدامه منفردا للتحويل .
3- يستطيع البرنامج المكتبى استيراد 38 نسق (فورمات)مختلفه من البيانات ويمكنه اخراجها الى 65 نسق مختلف مما يسهل عمليه ادخال أو أخراج البيانات من وإلى برامج عده.
4-	البرنامج يصدر ويستقبل ملفات RENIX
5-	يستطيع تصدير وفتح ملفات DXF
6-	البرنامج يكون surface 3d بخطوه واحده وأيضا يمكنه تخليق كنتور وتصدير الكنتور والأسطح للأتوكاد مباشرتا
7-	البرنامج يحسب الحجوم
8-	يمكن التعديل بمنتهى السهوله فى أى بيانات أو نقاط
9-	يمكن التصدير لبرامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه GIS بخطوه واحده
10-	يقوم البرنامج بمعالجة خطوط القاعده الطويله حتى 70 كم فى خطوه واحده
11-	ضبط الشبكات NET WORK ADJUSTMENT فى أربع خطوات سهله جدا
12-	يوجد بالبرنامج خاصية التخطيط لما قبل الرصد MISSION PLANNING حيث يبين أنسب أوقات الرصد خلال اليوم او الأسبوع أو الشهر القادم ويبين قيمة الـ DOP وأيضا عدد الأقمار وغيرها الكثير ويمكن طباعة النتائج على هيئة جداول زمنيه توضح أفضل أوقات الرصد
13-	يمكن للبرنامج رسم الخريطه مباشرتا عن طريق أستخدام الأكواد
14-	يمكنه فتح صور الأقمار الصناعيه كخلفيه وراء الرسم أو الرفع المساحى
15-	يمكنه أخراج أكثر من 20 تقرير مختلف عن العمل المساحى



6-	أجهزة المسح بالليزر:

يوجد لدينا نوعين من هذه الأجهزه
Trimble GX 3D Scanner
وهذا الرابط للجهاز
http://www.trimble.com/trimblegx.shtml
وجهاز ترمبل Trimble FX Scanner
وهذا الرابط للجهاز
http://www.trimble.com/trimblefxscanner.shtml
هذه الأجهزه مصممه لتجميع النقاط XYZ من الموقع فى دقائق معدوده
حيث أن الأول يجمع 7000 نقطه فى الثانيه
أما الأخر فيجمع 190000 نقطه فى الثانيه
وأيضا هذه الأجهزه مزوده بكاميرا لألتقاط الصور وتركيبها بعد ذلك على المجسم فى البرنامج
ولتوضيح الفرق بين هذه الأجهزه وجهاز ترمبل VX
لقد كنت فى موقع جبلى تكتسب صخوره اللون الأسود فى منطقه فى جده تدعى صعبر
وقد تم العمل بنوعين فقط هما VX AND GX
والمطلوب كان عمل نسخه مجسمه 360 درجه من الجبل وكانت أبعاده حوالى 800 م فى 600 م وأرتفاع 160 م 
فى اليوم الأول تم أستخدام جهاز سكانر GX وتم الأنتهاء من الواجهه الأولى فى 15 دقيقه وناتج النقاط كان حوالى 240000 نقطه وكانت أبعاد الواجهه 160 م أرتفاع * 500 م عرض
أما عندما أستخدمت جهاز VX أعطى نفس النتيجه ولكن فى خلال 4 ساعات


7-	أحدث تكنولوجيا ترمبل:

وهى ما تدعى Trimble Access وهى ببساطه ربط الموقع بالمكتب عن طريق هذا البرنامج
فكرته
يتم العمل فى الموقع وعن طريق البرنامج وشريحة جوال تتيح للبرنامج الدخول على النت يتم أرسال ملفات العمل بشكل دورى الى المكتب ويتم رؤية النقاط المرفوعه فى المكتب فى أى وقت
يمكن عن طريق البرنامج أرسال ملفات كنقاط التحكم مثلا الى المساح فى الموقع
ترمبل توفر لمستخدمى هذا النظام سيرفر أمن لتخزين البيانات عليه بمقابل مادى رمزى يدفع سنويا ويمكن للمكتب الدخول على السيرفر وتنزيل البيانات وهكذا
وهناك الكثير ولكن ارجوا تصفح هذا العنوان
http://www.trimble.com/trimble-access.shtml

الى هنا أكون أضفت معلومات بسيطه عن التحديث والتكنولوجيا
ولمزيد من المعلومات يرجع الى أو موقع ترمبل وهو معروف
م/هانى زكريا أحمد
مدير فرع الرياض لشركة الجهات وكيل ترمبل ونيكون فى المملكه


----------



## د جمعة داود (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس هاني علي كل هذه المعلومات التقنية الرائعة ، جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدين علي (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا مهندس هاني علي المعلومات المفيدة لكن هو يوجد برامج محاكاة لأجهزة نيكون
و ترمبل شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## gmd dawoud (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور


----------



## محمد محمد على احمد (27 يونيو 2009)

المهندس / هانى جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن اقول على حسب معلوماتى البسيطة أن اجهزة ترمبل ذات أسعار عالية جداً وليست فى متناول الاشخاص ذوى الشركات الصغيرة ........ ولكن ان تأخذنا لمواكبة العصر وتقدم اجهزة المساحة هذا فضل وعرفان ..... شكراً لك واتمنى ان تثقلنا بالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## قاسم مبشر (29 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ومشكوريين اساتزتنا الكرام د. جمعة وهاني زكريا
واود الاستفسار من الاخ هاني عن البرنامج المكتبي tgo هل يعطي حلاً لكل انواع الاقمار في النظام gnss ام لابد من استخدام البرنامج المكتبي tbc مع معلومية ان البرنامج الاخير محمي بدنقل
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (29 يونيو 2009)

*تحياتى للجميع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر المهندس محمد محمد على الرد ولكن اود أن أوضح أن أسعار اجهزة ترمبل ليست غاليه كما تقول فان هذه المعلومه قديمه بعض الشىء حيث أن أسعارنا تتوسط أسعار أخواننا فى الشركات الأخرى فهى ليست الأعلى والا هى الأقل ومثال على ذلك جهاز gps 5800 وهو يوفر رصد الأقمار الأمريكيه فقط وباقى المواصفات والملحقات والبرامج كما هى مشروحه بالجهاز السابق هذا الجهاز سعره يتراوح بين 145000 الى 155000 ريال سعودى (يأتى معه راديوا خارجى يصل مداه الى 18 كم)وهذا التغير يأتى حسب الملحقات المطلوبه مع الجهاز ولو قارنت السعر بينه وبين مثيله فى الشركات الأخرى سيتراوح بين 139000 الى 145000 فى شركه وبين 145000 الى 160000 فى شركه اخرى ويمكن ان تتغير هذه الأسعار صعودا وهبوطا فهى ليست قانون وهذا على حد علمى ويمكنك التأكد بنفسك من هذه المعلومات وهذا الجهاز يعتبر أكثر الأجهزه مبيعا لدينا


اما فيما يخص سؤال الأخ قاسم مبشر
فأرجوا منك تصفح الملفات المرفقه والتى تجيب عن سؤالك بشكل موثق من ترمبل
بالنسبه لبرنامج tgo هو لا يدعم تصحيح الأرصاد gnss ولكنه قوى وسهل للغايه فى التعامل مع بيانات gps وحلها وضبط الشبكات وتصدير وأستيراد البيانات
أما برنامج tbc فأمامك 3 خيارات
Three configurations of Trimble Business Center are available:
􀂃 No hardware lock - This configuration allows you to import and view
terrestrial and GNSS survey data.
􀂃 Standard hardware lock - This configuration allows you to import, edit, and
process terrestrial and L1 GPS survey data; and perform a network adjustment
on L1 GPS survey data.
􀂃 Advanced hardware lock - This configuration allows you to import, edit,
process, and perform a network adjustment on terrestrial and GNSS survey
data​.
وتلاحظ أن الخيار الاول متاح بدون دونجل أما الثانى والثالث فهو محمى 
أرجوا أن تتصفح الملفات المرفقه لمزيد من المعلومات


----------



## eng_nezar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم إجعل هذا العمل في ميزان أعمال الدكتور جمعة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هانى عامر (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## كيكي تويتي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لحضرتكم علي هده المعلومات القيمه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## asmaa nassar (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا طالبه بكليه الهندسه جامعه القاهره قسم الهندسه المدنيه 
وعايزه تعريف للdigitail levels and laser levels


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوا معرفة تطبيقات لتلك البرامج الكثيرة او وجود مشاريع بالفعل يمكن الاستفاده منها اكثر وشكرا


----------



## asmaa mamdouh (8 نوفمبر 2009)

ِشكرا جزيلا


----------



## khaled hamdy (8 نوفمبر 2009)

salamo 3aleko ana khaled ha ,ha2ety 7aga????????????


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## القولون العصبى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير وافادكم بما علمتم


----------



## القولون العصبى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس المحترم هانى زكريا لو سمحت عندى طلب عايز منوال وا شرح تفصيلى لجهاز geo xt ترمبل المحمول 
وكيفيه التعامل معه فى الموقع للضروره الله يبارك فى حضرتك ومشكور على المجهود الكبير اللى بتقدمه وافادك الله به ارجو الرد يابشمهندس


----------



## muhaarum (2 يناير 2011)

اريد ان اعرف المساحة بالكامل


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ قولون وانا من أكثر مشجعى القولون بالمناسبه فهو ملازمنى والحمد لله من زمان
بالنسبه لجهاز geo xt أو غيره فهناك مانيوال جيد من انتاج م/ أحمد عاصم وضعته فى مكتبتى على هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1_T5lYUI/sharing.html

تدخل على 
شروحات اجهزة المساحه المتوفره
تحت أسم arabic trimble Terrasync for GIS applications.pdf


----------



## altoeny (8 أبريل 2011)

الشكر الجزيل اخي هاني على هل الطرح ولكن ممكن نعرف تفاصيل الاسعار لاجهزة الجيوديسية الثلاثية ياريت لاني اريد اقتني هل الجهاز 


اخوك مثنى من العراق


----------



## عمار67 (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ..عندي جهاز ترامبل توتال ستايسن trimble 5605 وقعت لي مشكلة وهي ان الجهاز كان مشغل وقمت بازالة لوحة مفاتيح الموجودة علي الجهاز وبالتالي حدث ما لم يكن في الحسبان اصبحت اللحة لاتظهر شيءا اى صوت beepاثناء تشغيله مرة اخرى علي ما اظن الجهاز يحتاج الي اعادة تهيئة او configuration ساعدوني يا مهندس هاني زكريا وجدت في المنتدي انك صاحب خبرة فيtrimble بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## جلال الوهيبي (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير...


----------



## عبداللطيف 53 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

